# 🔥BBQ GO New Product 2 in 1 & 3 in 1 Digital Meat Thermometer BG-HH2P released!🥳🥳



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi friend,
*





New Product 2 in 1 & 3 in 1 Digital Meat Thermometer BG-HH2P released!








*






	

		
			
		

		
	
For New unit promotion,we support* UP TO 30% page coupon*, just click the button besides pricing list,will get it!

*ONLY $17.5 (Original price:$25) can get the Dual Probe!
ONLY $24 (Original price:$30) can get the 3 Probe!*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Check out the KEY FEATURE:





	

		
			
		

		
	
With *1 or 2 Detachable Wired Probe*




*2 seconds* fast reading





	

		
			
		

		
	
Measurement range: *-58°F~572°F(-50℃~300℃)*





	

		
			
		

		
	
Supports ℉/℃ switch, calibration,* alarm setting*, backlight setting,* probe setting *and screen lock

Link: BG-HH2P with Backlight and Alarm for Outdoor BBQ, Grill, Smoker, Oven, Kitchen

BBQ GO and Inkbird are in the same group, just from different teams!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 25, 2021)

Now that's nice!


----------



## dr k (Aug 25, 2021)

Only one 3 in 1 in stock. This thread was just posted 1 hour and 15 minutes ago.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2021)

Great Idea. Thanks for the discount too....JJ


----------



## Steve H (Aug 25, 2021)

dr k said:


> Only one 3 in 1 in stock. This thread was just posted 1 hour and 15 minutes ago.



There was only 3 when I looked right after the thread was posted.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 25, 2021)

Well, this would have saved me a lot of money a few months ago. Oh well!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 25, 2021)

I might or might not have purchased the last 3 probe in stock


----------



## Steve H (Aug 25, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I might or might not have purchased the last 3 probe in stock



I think I got the first one!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 25, 2021)

dr k said:


> Only one 3 in 1 in stock. This thread was just posted 1 hour and 15 minutes ago.


Hi there,  3 in 1 will be available in a few days.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 25, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I might or might not have purchased the last 3 probe in stock


I look forward to hearing your feedback!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 25, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I think I got the first one!


 Please let me know if it works well Steve.

Miya


----------



## Steve H (Aug 28, 2021)

Got mine today. But I'm waiting to get my other order corrected before I try this.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 29, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Got mine today. But I'm waiting to get my other order corrected before I try this.


Hi Steve, Im sorry for the inconvenience. My colleague Kelly is handling it for you. Please don't worry.

Miya


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi Steve, Im sorry for the inconvenience. My colleague Kelly is handling it for you. Please don't worry.
> 
> Miya



I just ordered it again using the link provided. Hopefully it'll work this time.
I opened up the thermometer today. Haven't used it yet. But the quality looks as good as usual for a InkBird product.






Nice display with a nice back light. I did the 32 and 212 degree check on it. It is dead on with all 3 probes. 
 The only downside I see is that it doesn't have internal rechargeable batteries. It takes AAA batteries. Which people will like or not.


----------



## dr k (Aug 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I just ordered it again using the link provided. Hopefully it'll work this time.
> I opened up the thermometer today. Haven't used it yet. But the quality looks as good as usual for a InkBird product.
> View attachment 509274
> 
> ...


2 second locked in read on the main probe?  I have several Inkbird  black original instant read therms ( I gave to friends) and sous vide.  I really like my TP-19 Thermopro rotating, sleeping/waking when open and touch to wake so no constant opening and closing and I believe you have one as well.   No reviews so let me know.  The 3 in 1 is back in stock.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

dr k said:


> 2 second locked in read on the main probe?  I have several Inkbird  black original instant read therms ( I gave to friends) and sous vide.  I really like my TP-19 Thermopro rotating, sleeping/waking when open and touch to wake so no constant opening and closing and I believe you have one as well.   No reviews so let me know.  The 3 in 1 is back in stock.



Easily 2 second lock on main probe.  This one auto starts and shuts down when you open and close the main probe. Display doesn't rotate. With the main probe open and not being used. It'll auto shut down after 3 minutes.  But has a power button so you don't have to close and open probe to turn back on. With the probes installed it stays on.  My TP-19 died. Had the common probe breaking off housing issue.


----------



## dr k (Aug 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Easily 2 second lock on main probe.  This one auto starts and shuts down when you open and close the main probe. Display doesn't rotate. With the main probe open and not being used. It'll auto shut down after 3 minutes.  But has a power button so you don't have to close and open probe to turn back on. With the probes installed it stays on.  My TP-19 died. Had the common probe breaking off housing issue.


The TP-19 has a 3 year warranty registered online if you want to try.   Just ordered the 3 in 1.  Said two in stock.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

dr k said:


> The TP-19 has a 3 year warranty registered online if you want to try.   Just ordered the 3 in 1.  Said two in stock.



I never registered it. So I'm not going to bother. I think you'll like the InkBird. It is a pretty neat set up. And the price is right.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I just ordered it again using the link provided. Hopefully it'll work this time.
> I opened up the thermometer today. Haven't used it yet. But the quality looks as good as usual for a InkBird product.
> View attachment 509274
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve!


----------



## dr k (Sep 7, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq
 Ordered the 3 in 1 with the link above and got a LED car headlight. Anyone else having ordering problems? No packing list inside just this.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 7, 2021)

Wondering if this 30% off deal still alive.....


----------



## Steve H (Sep 7, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Wondering if this 30% off deal still alive.....


Get ahold of 

 Inkbirdbbq
  quite often they'll still do it.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 7, 2021)

dr k said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> Ordered the 3 in 1 with the link above and got a LED car headlight. Anyone else having ordering problems? No packing list inside just this.
> 
> 
> ...



What the? I never got my order straightened out. They just didn't seem to understand the problem. Hopefully you'll do better.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 7, 2021)

dr k said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> Ordered the 3 in 1 with the link above and got a LED car headlight. Anyone else having ordering problems? No packing list inside just this.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Please don't worry, I just checked it out. Please contact Amazon Customer Service. Your order is delivered by them. Maybe they're a little messed up.
Any confusion please feel free to contact me.

Miya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 7, 2021)

Steve H said:


> What the? I never got my order straightened out. They just didn't seem to understand the problem. Hopefully you'll do better.


Hello Steve,
If you do not order a wrong link, it's amazon loading problems, We entrust our products to them to arrange shipment.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 8, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hello Steve,
> If you do not order a wrong link, it's amazon loading problems, We entrust our products to them to arrange shipment.



Makes sense. All good. Got my new toys yesterday. I'm happy!


----------

